# Best food to feed pits with allergies



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm trying to rule out certain foods if its food they are allergic to. I have to say that I fed my female taste of the wild and seemed to make it worse. Any ideas? I don't have the $250 per dog to get them tested for allergies right now. My vet recommended to give them benodryl but my female has broken out in a rash so it's not really helping. I got her from someone else who bred her and she had just given birth and weened her pups, she was in bad shape when they brought her to me. I was afraid she had mange but it got better but now she's getting a bad rash

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

can you post a pic of the rash? benadryl will help if she is uncomfortable and it is bothering her but without treating the cause it won't cure it. have you looked into maybe doing raw with her ? What kind of budget are you working with when it comes to food ??


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

The benodryl isn't doing her justice, she bites all day long. And right now we r feeding them purina dog chow, the best cheap dog food we can find, I can't afford stuff like blue buffalo. At least not the way my male eats and I can't afford to buy 2 diff dog foods. I will try to post pics of her rash in a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

T
This is her rash on her butt

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

It has started to spread up the rest of her body

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

purina is crap and most likely causing this however have you checked her for fleas as well?? For a cheap food do you have a costco near you? there kirkland brand is better and still in a lower price range. I find the better quality of food you feed they eat less as well so what you see him eating on the crap food he most likely wont eat that much of a higher grade food. He has to eat more of this crap to get the nutrients he needs due to them using so much filler, higher grade he wont need as much and therefore will eat less, and less waste after to clean up as well. This food is not working obviously so a change needs to be made for the dogs health.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Not all allergies are internal. Like Angelbaby said, check for fleas or other parasites. And you don't necessarily have to feed Blue Buffalo, but I'd get them off the Purina. I started feeding my dogs Authority Grain-Free, which you can get at Petsmart for a little more than a dollar a pound. It's not top-notch, but its a fair sight better than the grocery store cheap foods. Also, if you're running your heater, that can dry out a dog's skin. Adding oil (like salmon oil or extra virgin olive oil) to the diet can help with the dryness.

ETA: Another thought. Some females can have skin/coat issues related to their heat cycles. Is she spayed yet?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

A cheaper kibble for dogs that have allergies that doesn't have corn, wheat, soy or chicken
Kirklands "NaturesDomain"

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

I have checked them for fleas and I've gotten rid of the fleas. I've fed her the purina, taste of the wild and nutro natural balance but nothing seems to b working. No she's not fixed yet bcuz the ppl who had her bfor me bred her and I had to wait till she dried up, she's got an appt to get fixed the 28th

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks just like hives to me. My dog had hives one time and we never did figure out what caused it. I looked it up online and it said rinsing them with cold water will help with some of the itchy discomfort but DO NOT use warm or hot water because that will cause further aggravation to the skin. Benadryl will also help. I would take away food until the symptoms have lessened then try a different dog food. If that causes a reaction then compare on the ingredients what the bags had in common and right it down. Then wait till symptoms lessen and try another dog food. You will eventually either find a dog food that doesn't cause a reaction or you will pinpoint what it is that caused it. Other causes of hives are soaps or lawn chemicals so I would check for those also but most likely if she had them when you got her its food related.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Write not right sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would also go grain free. If you don't have money for the testing right now just play trial and error. Could take a while and you need to have the dog on the food at least 6 weeks to see a change. Slowly change the kinds of grains and proteins. Also like people Said could be chemical. How old is your pup?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

She's only about a yr old. My male is 2

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rednoseypit (Nov 12, 2012)

Monroeandkaneendingbsl i have a red nose pit he will be 12 months on the 16th. i've been feeding him purina puppy chow and he's been getting rashes or hives. I've also given him benadryl. I really didnt see a change. I didnt think it would be the food but now his rashes have been spreading. So its the purina brand .


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ya I'm gunna try and change it but other foods r so expensive, I've fed her 2 other foods and didn't c much of a difference, actually it made it worse!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

do you have costco around you ? try to get some of the kirklands brand. Like mentioned above again by someone else even , the diamonds grain free might be a good choice to try next. Plus it is still in the lower price brackets.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

My in laws do lots of research for food effort deciding on what to feed-only the best for all our fur babies- but we feed 4Health. It's not expensive and my dogs love it and we have never had an issue with it. Not sure where your from and if it is offered to you. We have to buy it at Tractor Farm Supply because they're the only place that sells it. We buy a 30 l b bag for $30 and it lasts us the whole month. Cain-our 8 month pup-was on purina for a little bit and that's what he was being fed before we got him and he ha such dry flakey skin like dandruff but once we switched him over to what our other dog at-the 4Health- I haven't seen any more of the flakes since and that was months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

